# 2009 CF-18 Centennial of Flight Demo Bird



## WingsofFury (13 Feb 2009)

Picture of this years bird rolled out at Cold Lake today.  Picture is not mine, just sharing it with all.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Feb 2009)

Looking really sharp.


----------



## ton_ami69 (14 Feb 2009)

Really looks awesome.

A side question.  When a plane like this gets painted, does the original paint get removed, or just new paint on top of old?


----------



## aesop081 (14 Feb 2009)

ton_ami69 said:
			
		

> Really looks awesome.
> 
> A side question.  When a plane like this gets painted, does the original paint get removed, or just new paint on top of old?



Not sure for this case but in my experience, a coat of special primer is applied over the original paint before the fancy scheme is put on in order to protect the original paint ( which is usualy pretty expensive and worth saving).


----------



## ton_ami69 (14 Feb 2009)

Wouldn't that add extra weight on the airframe.  Or is it negligible?


----------



## aesop081 (14 Feb 2009)

ton_ami69 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that add extra weight on the airframe.



Of course but i dont think its that big a deal as long as no structural limits are exceeded.


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Feb 2009)

AFAIK, they don't remove the paint after the airshow season.  There are a bunch of painted birds in YOD.  I think this particular one will be out of hours once the airshow season is over.


----------



## Crimmsy (14 Feb 2009)

On this topic, have they named the demo pilot for this year?


----------



## rampage800 (14 Feb 2009)

Donor


----------



## WingsofFury (14 Feb 2009)

This is the third time that 719 has been used as the demo bird for 410 squadron.  Generally birds that are high in flight hours are used as the demo birds and are supposed to be "on their last legs."  I don't believe that's the case with 719, however, as its airshow history goes back to 2005.

In 2005 the pilot was "Buca", in 2007 the pilot was "Crank", and this years demo pilot is "Donor".

The paint is stripped after each airshow season and the bird is returned to its original combat grey scheme.  The coloured birds in CYOD are the AETE birds (CF-18B, T-33).  The others have certain tail designation (R2) which indicate that they have gone through Phase II of the modernization program.


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Feb 2009)

WingsOfFury, go in 1 AMS hangar, in the loading practice area, you'll understand what I mean.

Amongst others, the 441 checker bird is there.  

I also see the 409 Tail (a Hawk head is painted on it) bird flying all the time...


----------



## WingsofFury (15 Feb 2009)

Had no idea the checker plane was still flying, thought it was only a celebratory bird.  The 409 bird is the squadron plane which was marked for the ceremonies when 409 was resurrected last year and I guess they just decided to leave the paint on.  

It's all good...colour is a nice thing.  

Late Edit - tried fixing the original post, but I couldn't.  PHOTO CREDIT FOR ABOVE GOES TO: Jim Belliveau 4 Wing Cold Lake.


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Feb 2009)

Because it is in Cold Lake doesn't mean it flies.  The checker bird is not flying.  So are most of the other old paint jobs!

It was explained to me when I went over to 1 AMS one day to visit the paint shop (I made some free time when the Sabre was in there!) that they pick the high time jets so they don't have to paint it back to grey after (and IIRC, the demo birds are legacy jets).


----------



## childs56 (15 Feb 2009)

That will depend, some of the birds get painted back if they get a life extension as done in the past fpr a few jets. a airplane can only have so much paint on it befroe it becomes to haveyand also affects the aerodynamics of it. If that limit is reached they will strip it down and reapaint the entire airplane.


----------



## K225 (15 Feb 2009)

Does anyone know if she will joining Hawk 1 at Baddeck on the 23rd?


----------



## WingsofFury (15 Feb 2009)

Schedule hasn't been released yet, however, I don't mind unofficially assuming that it will join Hawk One and the Snowbirds for the ceremonies taking place.  ;D


----------



## karl28 (15 Feb 2009)

I know from the Belleville Intelligence  it stated that Hawk one was supposed to be at armed forces day July 4 & 5 2009 for the armed forces day events to be held at 8-wing Trenton


----------



## dwalter (18 Feb 2009)

If that CF-18 is on its last legs of flight time, I sure wouldn't mind having it parked in my driveway, just to show off to the neighbours. 

Paint looks amazing!


----------



## belka (19 Feb 2009)

Mr. Belliveau must be a Blue Bombers fan.


----------

